# Bowtech Invasion Tuning?



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

PM Baldyhunter (Baldys' Archery) directly or search his name on here as he's done a great review of the Invasion. He's sold several (including mine) and sets-up and tunes 'em really well. He will definately get you the answers you need. May take him a day to get back to ya, but you'll be set.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is the thread started by BaldyHunter about the Invasion.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1404292&highlight=Invasion+Tuning+thread


----------

